# NOVA 1624/44 belt replacement



## ginasdad (Mar 15, 2009)

I recently had to replace the drive belt on my Nova 1624 lathe and was in contact with the help desk at Teknatool asking about aligning the pulleys since misalignment would wear the belt. He responded very quickly and was very helpful. The pulley was stuck on the shaft and his suggestion to use wedges to move pulley worked like a charm. He also suggested https://www.vbeltguys.com for belts. I had found belts available locally but they were $30 or $40. The Belt Guys were $2.03 each. I got 3 and with shipping it came to $27. The arrived today and are the real deal. Just wanted to pass this along.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I replaced mine one time and it was no big deal. I had to remove the handwheel and two or three screws in the outside panel and was able to slip the new on without moving the pulley(s).
On wear, (unless they have changed) they spec a six rib microbelt. The last groove as you move up the pulley is not a full groove but a half groove so if you place the belt there it will rub. You can get a five rib instead or you can just leave one rib in the air which is what I did.


----------



## davidsmith0726 (Dec 31, 2016)

Wish I had read your post a few days ago. I just bought a belt 'on sale' at Woodcraft for $14.


----------



## Jimnl (Sep 25, 2010)

Ginasdad, which belt is it?


----------



## iskoglan (Jul 19, 2018)

For those interested - I just spent 1/2 hour on the phone with Mac at https://www.vbeltguys.com (1-800-213-9715) and ordered 4 belts for $15.71 with shipping. I don't have it yet and, as a result, am not 100% sure it fits. I'll repost after it gets here. The part number they stock as is 230J6 - D & D POWER DRIVE Replacement Serpentine Poly V Belt.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Good price on the belts, I think I paid about the same but it has been quite a few years.
As to parts… Nova part number is 6PJ584. 6 is still the number or ribs and I guess PJ is microgroove; the 584 is length in millimeters.
In the U.S. the PJ is just J, 6 is still the number of ribs, and 230 is the length or 23 inches.
About any place will use one (or both) of the numbers for the same belt and it makes no difference in make such as Gates, A&I, etc.

IIRC most of the makers manufacture the belts with 220 ribs and the seller just slices off the number of ribs you want. Although you can use 5 rib as well or better, when I ordered they wanted more for five rib than six rib. Using the six rib can cause the one inside rib to rub and wear/fray and you think you need a new belt when you just need to not use the groove on the inside.


----------



## JenJones (Feb 6, 2019)

iskoglan, did the 230J6 - D & D POWER DRIVE Replacement Serpentine Poly V Belts from vbeltguys work? My belt just let loose today and I am needing to order. Those would be a good deal, if they work.


----------



## F250 (Jan 28, 2019)

Inquiring minds want to know… I,myself, need to order a couple of belts just to have as spares.


----------



## iskoglan (Jul 19, 2018)

The belts from Vbeltguys work great! There's a little more stretch in them than the OEM belt but the performance is perfectly acceptable. No slip, no slide.


----------



## TrytoBeHandy (Sep 18, 2017)

Took your advice, called Mac at VGuys and the price is a third the cost of Woodcraft which is less an issue for me. Here in Alaska, retailers treat us as if we live in a foreign country and charge $30 for shipping something that can fit in an envelope. Mac is dropping the belts in the mail. Thanks Mac.


----------



## onespeed (Nov 2, 2020)

Ordered the 230J5 Belts from https://www.vbeltguys.com - Thank you all for posting this information - it saved me a lot of Grief as Nova is out of them. Was having the same issue with the inside of the belts rubbing and wearing.
230J5 Micro Rib Poly V-Belt × 3 Belts Total bill $13.56 and 6.99 Freight.


----------



## Vladeck (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you guys for posting. I was also looking for a Micro Rib 220j6 and I found a place www.gprindustrial.com They told me that If I ever need a micro rib belt not listed on their site they have a special machine that cuts to precision the extra ribs and they don't even charge me for the work or the ribs removed. I was a little concern about quality and they mention to me that all their belts come with a 1 year warranty against defects. Their shipping was very reasonable ($6.50 flat rate). I will keep you posted how it works.


----------

